# Why get 942 when (Per. Chas. Chat) new channels to be MPEG4?



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

Read the posting here that the Chat on 12/12 listed a couple of new HD channels that were being added next month - in MPEG4.

No MPEG4 DVR has been announced - at least according to posts on this forum. How are users supposed to watch the new channels?

I am in a helding pattern and renting Comcast HD DVR. D* is supposed to come out w. an MPEG4 DVR in the next 6 months. We may just upgrade our BEV HD system (Canadian DBS) since they have as much HD as anyone. 

...mike (Guess I can get some answers when at the world's biggest toy show - CES - in January.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yeah, we're still waiting to find out what will be MPEG2 and what will actually be MPEG4. There is a conflict between what was said on the November Tech Forum and the December Charlie Chat. I tend to believe that Charlie's mention of MPEG4 was more future oriented - mid year or later additions - and not intended to announce that any channels would be up in MPEG4 in January.

Charlie said to tune in to the January "HD" chat for details - If he wanted to announce the channels and schemes now he would have.

JL


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Rumors are that DISH will show their MPEG4 HD DVR at CES in January and announce when it will be available.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just a question, but would it rock your socks to hear that the ViP622 would be out by February? (And I mean February 2006.)

JL
Just asking, not announcing or hinting or anything serious ...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Tease!!


----------



## JohnC (Jan 15, 2004)

James Long said:


> Just a question, but would it rock your socks to hear that the ViP622 would be out by February? (And I mean February 2006.)
> 
> JL
> Just asking, not announcing or hinting or anything serious ...


February 2006 sounds reasonable. It is basically a 942 with the MPEG 2/4 decoding capability that the 411/VIP211 has and an extra 70 GB of Hard Drive space for VOD that I would rather have for my recordings. The recorded shows that I play back are my VOD.


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

Bill R said:


> Rumors are that DISH will show their MPEG4 HD DVR at CES in January and announce when it will be available.


 I'll be there. However, we all must remember that the infamous 921 was introduced at at least 2 CES shows before actually being produced and marketed DISH had (has?) a habit of announcing products and showing non-working mockups. I must admit that last year at CES they downplayed the amount of HD programming they would have. (A year ago they only had about 5 HD channels.) 
D* doesn't have an MPEG4 DVR either - and they now are doing MPEG4 broadcasts!

...mike


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

If the new MPEG4 DVR doesn't come out until February, how do they roll out HD locals in 5 markets in January? Certainly seems like Charlie must have mis-spoken. I'm thinking they'll introduce locals and additional VOOM channels in January in MPEG2. But within 6 months of getting MPEG4 receivers and DVR's into the market, they'll switch HD to MPEG4. 

My memory is a little fuzzy but didn't they do something like that with 8PSK?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Why is it so inconceivable that MPEG4 content will be released before an MPEG4 DVR? The 411 Non-DVR receiver has already hit the market, so there are (or will soon be) subs who can receive the content when made available. So far I've not heard anything indicating that existing MPEG2 programming is being switched to MPEG4 in the near future, so those with 921's and 942's will still be able to receive everything they currently do. Until the ViP622 becomes available, subs will have a choice, either sacrifice DVR functionality in favor of new programming, or wait until the new DVR is released to receive the new programming.

I just don't understand the mentality that when a viable non-DVR MPEG4 receiver is available and the ability to add MPEG4 content exists, everyone should have to wait until the DVR is ready. Why not let those who are content to not have a DVR take advantage of the technology? It seems like some DVR owners want to punish early 411/ViP211 adopters because "if we can't have MPEG4, nobody can." 

After all, how long did we have MPEG2 HD receivers before the 921 became available? Unless I'm totally losing it, the 6000 (and the 5000 before it) preceded the 921 by several years, and the 921 certainly wasn't the first DVR to hit the market either. For some time, we had to make a choice: HD or DVR. This isn't a new situation, and it looks like a solution is already in the pipe.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Dish actively promoted the 942 as being MPeg4 capable so many owners feel mislead. Personally the deciding factor for me joining Dish over DirecTV was that the 942 could do MPeg4 while D* didn't have a box that could do that. I'm a long time TiVo owner so watching Live TV is out of the question. I want a DVR so I can watch what I want when I want it.

Dish also promoted that I could receive all my local channels but left out that part that they didn't carry HD versions. I'm very happy I can get CBS HD now and eagerly away the other network channels. If they do become available in January but require MPeg4 I will be greatly peeved.

I truely hope that for the short term they stick with MPeg2 broadcasting until they have MPeg4 DVRs available.

I wonder how many 411s are out there compared to 942s?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

voripteth said:


> Dish actively promoted the 942 as being MPeg4 capable so many owners feel mislead.


Actively? No. It was clearly stated from the beginning that the 942 could not and would not do MPEG4. A couple of CSRs and installers may have mislead their customers, but the forum is full of posts clearly stating the 942 will NEVER do MPEG4.


voripteth said:


> Dish also promoted that I could receive all my local channels but left out that part that they didn't carry HD versions.


E* wouldn't say "all" locals ... they have too many local stations missing due to contract disputes and other reasons. (Not a great number, but too many to say "all".)


voripteth said:


> I wonder how many 411s are out there compared to 942s?


Very few, since 411's were only released within the past few days.

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

voripteth said:


> Dish actively promoted the 942 as being MPeg4 capable so many owners feel mislead.


If memory serves, there were many rumors about the 942 being MPEG4 capable prior to its release-to-market. I believe there was a Charlie Chat or Tech Forum that preceded the release of the 942 that stated clearly that the receiver was MPEG2 only and that it would not be software upgradable to MPEG4. I do not recall DISH ever marketing the 942 as MPEG4 capable (or upgradable) during or after the RTM period. Of course, individual retailers (and probably a not-so-small number of CSR's) may have misrepresented this information just to make the sale.



voripteth said:


> I wonder how many 411s are out there compared to 942s?


The 411 has been available less than a week. Many retailers have not yet stocked them. Of course there are far more 942's out there at this time. That will probably change.

On edit: Sorry about the double post JL, you beat me to it.... I must have been typing when your message appeared.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No problem ... I appreciate the support.

JL


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

James Long said:


> Actively? No. It was clearly stated from the beginning that the 942 could not and would not do MPEG4.


I *strongly* disagree. I spoke with four different Dish sales reps each of whom stated that the 942 could do MPeg4. I even mentioned that I read on the forums that it couldn't do it and they said I was wrong. This was four different calls over the period of a few weeks in October. This was not the case of a single uninformed person. Dish actively and repeatedly represented that the 942 could decode MPeg4 in order to get my sale. I am *quite* certain that there are many other customers who received the same treatment.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We've done all we can to tell you the truth.

JL


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

voripteth said:


> I *strongly* disagree. I spoke with four different Dish sales reps each of whom stated that the 942 could do MPeg4.


When it comes to items like this check this and other DBS sites and don't believe what the CSR's tell you, they usually are less informed then the folks on the sites. This isn't just E* but D* and the cable companies, not the CSR's fault, they just really don't know about what's in the pipe for the future.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

James Long said:


> We've done all we can to tell you the truth.


I'm certainly not blaming this forum. The responsibility is on Dish Network to provide a product that meets the capabilities that they said it had at the time of sale. If somehow my 942 is able to support MPeg4 through a software update then Dish will be doing exactly what they said it would. Unfortunately that does not seem very likely.

Even if Dish offers a free replacement DVR with MPeg4 capabilties this will mean a great deal of inconvenience since there is no way to transfer my recorded programs from my 942. Of course there is also the trouble of swapping out the equipment, registering the new unit and other task which a lengthy phone call with Dish can lead you through but takes time out of my busy day.

If Dish decides to charge for the MPeg4 upgrade to the 942 I would not be surprised at all to see lawsuits filed. Frankly I hate lawsuits and hope that Dish does the right thing by providing a free MPeg4 upgrade. It would also be appreciated to supply a USB to USB cable to transfer content from the old 942 to the new DVR as well. Dish messed up but I think they can still fix it depending on how they handle things.

I can only hope that these sentiments make their way back to Dish management.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

voripteth said:


> If Dish decides to charge for the MPeg4 upgrade to the 942 I would not be surprised at all to see lawsuits filed.


I really doubt that will happen. Heck, when the 921 came out E* published on the spec sheet that you'd be able to connect a D-VHS deck via the Dishwire (aka firewire) port on the box for archiving programming. E* then changed their minds and said it wouldn't happen and didn't offer t buy back the 921's. I saw folks say they were going to do a class action or other legal recourse but I never say a post saying that it actually went anywhere.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

voripteth said:


> The responsibility is on Dish Network to provide a product that meets the capabilities that they said it had at the time of sale. If somehow my 942 is able to support MPeg4 through a software update then Dish will be doing exactly what they said it would. Unfortunately that does not seem very likely.


The lesson here for everyone is to never, ever accept as gospel what a salesperson (for any product/service) tells you. If there is any question, get it in writing.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

"February 2006 sounds reasonable."

Heck- February 2006 sounds miraculous. I'd be very happy to see it come out then. I'll be an early adopter for the 622.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

voripteth said:


> I *strongly* disagree. I spoke with four different Dish sales reps each of whom stated that the 942 could do MPeg4. I even mentioned that I read on the forums that it couldn't do it and they said I was wrong. This was four different calls over the period of a few weeks in October. This was not the case of a single uninformed person. Dish actively and repeatedly represented that the 942 could decode MPeg4 in order to get my sale. I am *quite* certain that there are many other customers who received the same treatment.


 Geez we have been through this before. The 942 will not, never do mpeg4. And there is no such thing as a 942+ either, stated elsewhere. This is a support forum, enough ranting.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

The reason that MPEG4 may be delayed is due to the lack of encoders that E* needs on their end to encode the HD channels efficiently. It seems unlikely that E* would invest in MPEG4 encoders that can only achieve 20% additional compression compared to MPEG2, only to dump them in a year or so when faster encoders are expected to achieve the 40% or so that E* said they think is worth the investment.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Funny I just decided to call dish dor the heck of it and I had the CSR confirmn if the 942 would be MPEG4 capable to which he promptly answered "Yes with a software upgrade the 942 will be MPEG4 capable." To which I said that I had read on a few forums that it would NOT be MPEG4 capable to which he said to give him a few moments to dounle check. After waiting about 5 minutes he camer back and said "Sir I have confirmed with other Reps and Technicians that the 942 will work with MPEG4 with a software fix. Would you like to place an order for a 942 today?"

Now that is simply unacceptable, and I can imagine how many others heard the same BS. Yes I did get his name and ID# and have shot E* a email about this.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Ghostwriter:

Please post their response, if any. I'd love to see it!


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

As soon as I get one I will share!


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I wonder if it will be any different from the response I got from Heather Turner of "Technical E-mail Support Dish Network" back in October regarding 942 decoding MPeg4:

"...I do sincerely apologize for this inconvenience and the misinformation. I am currently looking into this and will make sure that the word gets out that this is not something that should be told to our customers..."

If anyone is interested in the original thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=47085&page=2

It would not surprise me if Ghostwriter gets the same canned response.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I spoke with a E* tech last week and he told me that one of his other tech colleagues said the existing HD receivers would be upgraded in the field....meaning they would download the new software to handle MPEG4 to the 921, 942...etc. I am no expert but this doesn't seem impossible to do and if E* can do it, it would make alot of sense to save the company $$$$. 

and please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

craig8868 said:


> I spoke with a E* tech last week and he told me that one of his other tech colleagues said the existing HD receivers would be upgraded in the field....meaning they would download the new software to handle MPEG4 to the 921, 942...etc. I am no expert but this doesn't seem impossible to do and if E* can do it, it would make alot of sense to save the company $$$$.
> 
> and please don't shoot the messenger.


It's not the software in the box that does the decoding, it's a hardware chip.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

RAD said:


> It's not the software in the box that does the decoding, it's a hardware chip.


hmmm...you have to install/download DVD decoders in order to play DVD's in a PC....why would this be any different?? the software does all the work. I would assume it could work like a bios chip, you can replace the chip to get the latest bios or download the software updates to the chip.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

craig8868 said:


> I spoke with a E* tech last week and he told me that one of his other tech colleagues said the existing HD receivers would be upgraded in the field....meaning they would download the new software to handle MPEG4 to the 921, 942...etc. I am no expert but this doesn't seem impossible to do and if E* can do it, it would make alot of sense to save the company $$$$.
> 
> and please don't shoot the messenger.


We are not going to shoot you, but it would be nice to be able to shoot the tech.

Software upgradable would be nice, but as stated several times the chipset put in the 942 just doesn't handle MPEG4. It needs to be a chip change, not a download.

Even the best case scenario for upgrading a 942 to handle MPEG4 is changing the motherboard. E* doesn't have an excellent record with DNSC installs - to toy think they will be sending hundreds of techs around the country to open units and swap parts? I don't think so.

Next best is send it to E* and get a factory upgraded 942 ... Another long shot in my opinion. BTW: This would most likely work in reverse - they send you a clean 942 upgraded and you send back your old one to be refurbished for someone else.

I can't imagine the cost of individually upgrading 942's being cheaper than just pass producing the new ViP622s. Plus the "942+" would still be 'old technology'. Would they also add the ethernet port that is on the new ViP211 and ViP622? After a while the reasons for NOT upgrading 942 hardware become overwhelming.

I expect that there will be a 942 upgrade program, but it will be "We'll send you a ViP622 for $xx and you'll send us back your 942 within 14 days or be charged $xxx more." No, not 'field upgradeable' unless a field tech does the ViP622 install ...

JL


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

craig8868 said:


> hmmm...you have to install/download DVD decoders in order to play DVD's in a PC....why would this be any different?? the software does all the work. I would assume it could work like a bios chip, you can replace the chip to get the latest bios or download the software updates to the chip.


Because the hardware was designed to use a harware chip to do the decoding, not software. The processor in the box doesn't have the power to do that. But if you want to believe your field tech that heard from another tech that's your call. There have been many other post including it being said on a tech chat that there would not be a software upgrade.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> We are not going to shoot you, but it would be nice to be able to shoot the tech.
> 
> Software upgradable would be nice, but as stated several times the chipset put in the 942 just doesn't handle MPEG4. It needs to be a chip change, not a download.
> 
> ...


I totally agree sending out field techs to everyone's home to swap a part is not cost effective . I was talking about upgrading the software on the chip to handle MPEG4 (if this could be done through a download, it would save time and money) . It's done all the time and usually without issue. You are probably correct and they will announce a swap program for a certain $$ amount. I just wanted to report what the tech told me.....

thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

craig8868 said:


> I totally agree sending out field techs to everyone's home to swap a part is not cost effective . I was talking about upgrading the software on the chip to handle MPEG4 (if this could be done through a download, it would save time and money) . It's done all the time and usually without issue. You are probably correct and they will announce a swap program for a certain $$ amount. I just wanted to report what the tech told me.....


I'd still like to shoot the tech. 

How do you 'software upgrade' a MPEG2 hardware chip to make it work with MPEG4? Sounds like vaporware to me.

JL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I'd still like to shoot the tech.
> 
> How do you 'software upgrade' a MPEG2 hardware chip to make it work with MPEG4? Sounds like vaporware to me.
> 
> JL


Can I upgrade my Monte Carlo to a Porsche?

That would be a cool software download!


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> I'd still like to shoot the tech.
> 
> How do you 'software upgrade' a MPEG2 hardware chip to make it work with MPEG4? Sounds like vaporware to me.
> 
> JL


i don't know enough about the specs of the chip in the 921/942 but it can be done in other environments. I can view many different formats (mpeg2, mpeg4, etc) on my pc just by downloading the software to handle it. It all depends on whether they thought to the future when they were building the current HD receivers....they could have built with hardware to support both MPEG2 and MPEG4. Now all they need to do is upgrade the software to activate MPEG4.

I guess we will see what happens in the next few months.

thanks
Craig


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

craig8868 said:


> I can view many different formats (mpeg2, mpeg4, etc) on my pc just by downloading the software to handle it.


Have you ever tried to playback MPEG4 at 1280x720 (or worse, 1920x1080) on a PC? I'm not referring to dispalying it at that resolution, but rather the content actually being that resolution. To get seamless playback in 720p, you'd probably need to have at least a 2.4GHz processor, and for 1080i, you're looking at 3GHz or better. Throw in DD5.1 audio and it gets even worse. Now this is using a standard PC with no MPEG4 decoder chip and the load is on the CPU. Your dish receiver does not do the decoding (MPEG2 or MPEG4) using the CPU; it's offloaded to a seperate hardware decoder which cannot be upgraded without removing it from the PCB and installing a new one.

While I suppose that dish could install a beefy CPU and do everything in software (this is not the case with the 942 or any other receiver that I'm aware of), I think that cost and especially heat would be come a major problem. Don't look for this to happen anytime soon.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have been thinking that these new channels even though they are encoded in Mpeg2 will only be available on the 411/VIP211 when released in order to promote the Mpeg4. When an Mpeg4 encoder is placed on the channel nothing is lost and bandwidth is gained.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

BoisePaul said:


> Have you ever tried to playback MPEG4 at 1280x720 (or worse, 1920x1080) on a PC? I'm not referring to dispalying it at that resolution, but rather the content actually being that resolution. To get seamless playback in 720p, you'd probably need to have at least a 2.4GHz processor, and for 1080i, you're looking at 3GHz or better. Throw in DD5.1 audio and it gets even worse. Now this is using a standard PC with no MPEG4 decoder chip and the load is on the CPU. Your dish receiver does not do the decoding (MPEG2 or MPEG4) using the CPU; it's offloaded to a seperate hardware decoder which cannot be upgraded without removing it from the PCB and installing a new one.
> 
> While I suppose that dish could install a beefy CPU and do everything in software (this is not the case with the 942 or any other receiver that I'm aware of), I think that cost and especially heat would be come a major problem. Don't look for this to happen anytime soon.


thanks-clears it up for me. Yes, i have played MPEG4 at 1920x1080 but I don't have problems in my PC because I have a 3.6 GHz chip in there. It would have been nice if they could have upgraded the software only...not to be so I will wait and see what shakes out over the next few months. Hopefully, Dish will offer us a fair deal to upgrade.

craig


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

2.8 Ghz P4 with HT can do 1080i at much higher bit rates than DBS will ever deliver.

You are correct. DBS receivers use hardware decoders and they are not software upgradeable.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> DBS receivers use hardware decoders and they are not software upgradeable.


I'm about to put that in my sig ... it is a frequently errored item.

As for MPEG4 - I expect everything to be MPEG2 for the next few months until the MPEG4 DVR is comfortably in warehouses and not being rushed into existance. Having the ViP211 out now is good, having the ViP622 easily available will be better.

But the issue of what to do with channels released in MPEG2 when upgraded to MPEG4. They can't just dump hundreds (er thousands) of HD customers overnight. The QPSK to 8PSK transition wasn't that abrupt. Personally I doubt if they will use MPEG4 for any HD until most subscribers have ViPs and then only new channels added mid year. I doubt if they will cut the MPEG2 feed of a HD channels before 2007. (Of course, if the conversion to ViP goes well they could kill MPEG2 HD earlier.)

It all comes down to the availability of the ViP622.

JL


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

James Long:

I can provide the bullets, a clean gun and a getaway car driven by Bambi. By the time you're set, I think we'll have someone in Phoenix ready to provide the safe house.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

JohnH said:


> 2.8 Ghz P4 with HT can do 1080i at much higher bit rates than DBS will ever deliver.


Gotta make you wonder how low E* will go when MPEG4 programming rolls out...


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

I am new to satelite as well and was thinking about signing up for E* and when i called just yesterday i was told the 942 supported mpeg4. I did some more research and ended up here. So i suppose i will wait a few more months till the ViP622 comes out to go satelite over my non hd channeled cable company....


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, you'll no doubt be happier to wait. Might have good word on the 1/9/06 Charlie Chat. You can follow it here, there'll be our own little online chat about it as it progresses.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

RAD said:


> I really doubt that will happen. Heck, when the 921 came out E* published on the spec sheet that you'd be able to connect a D-VHS deck via the Dishwire (aka firewire) port on the box for archiving programming. E* then changed their minds and said it wouldn't happen and didn't offer t buy back the 921's. I saw folks say they were going to do a class action or other legal recourse but I never say a post saying that it actually went anywhere.


You didn't get your coupons?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Four days ago ...


James Long said:


> Just a question, but would it rock your socks to hear that the ViP622 would be out by February? (And I mean February 2006.)
> 
> JL
> Just asking, not announcing or hinting or anything serious ...


622s - Feb 1st..... 

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

James Long said:


> Just asking, not announcing or hinting or anything serious ...


Methinks there is more than meets the eye with you. Of course, I'm sure that if that's the case, you're not at liberty to confirm or deny anything.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

I was told last night by Senior Supervisor in the customer Retention dept. that the 921 and 942 will be obsolete maybe as soon as Feb (as reported). 

I was ready to cancel my service after the 30 minute Gustavo "Audit" procedure ( I passed of course) and was told I would continually go thru this until I had all 5 receivers plugged into a phone (2 are not). After getting thru 2 supervisors I was sent to the Advanced Customer Account rep (customer retention department) .. long story short I got a $153.59 credit (one month service) , a free wireless phone jack thingy and was offered the $250 deal for the 942. I was ready to get it and when the rep was finalizing approval from his supervisor the supervisor wanted to talk with me. He told me point blank to not waste any money on the 942 as it would be "obsolete in a couple of months". I asked if I went ahead and bought it wouldn't I still get an upgrade deal went M4 came on line. He said of course, but the upgrade cost for a 921/942 could be as low as $20(or lower), AND that there would be deals for existing HD customers for straight out purchases of the VIP622 as low as $99. This is why he said to wait because I could probably upgrade my 921 AND buy a 622 for less than $125!!. Just to keep him honest I requested he notate my account extending the $250 offer on the 942 for 3 months in case I changed my mind, he said no problem and updated my account.


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Can I upgrade my Monte Carlo to a Porsche?
> 
> That would be a cool software download!


Not exactly, but you can put the Porsche BIOS in your Monte Carlo cpu and have it run like a Porsche... It will still look like a Monte Carlo but it will run like a Porsche.

I know this is true because I read it on the internet.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Can I upgrade my Monte Carlo to a Porsche?
> 
> That would be a cool software download!


Sure you can, just order a new new motor, transmission, wheels, axles, tires, chassis, etc. and when you changed everything out you have a Porsche. And if you ever order Car parts it only caused 10 times the prices of the Porsche.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

What would be the effect of inserting a device between the receiver and satellite dish that would convert MPEG-4 into MPEG-2 and do notheing else? Would that be theoretically possible? In other words, the receiver would continue to get a MPEG-2 signal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> What would be the effect of inserting a device between the receiver and satellite dish that would convert MPEG-4 into MPEG-2 and do notheing else? Would that be theoretically possible? In other words, the receiver would continue to get a MPEG-2 signal.


Not to be a smart a**... but I think that device would be called a new MPEG4 receiver 

Seriously, even if it were technically feasible to design such a device, it would no doubt cost the same or at best only slightly less to make than the entire MPEG4 receiver would cost...

It would be like... If you wanted round ice cubes... instead of freezing the water into round trays yourself... you bought a device that converted square cubes into round ones, so you could buy square ones and convert them... instead of just buying a device that makes the round ones.

Bad and forced example perhaps... but I'm at a loss for a good example!


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Just to nitpick a little the 211/411 doesn't convert mpeg4 to mpeg2. It might have been possible to upgrade if they still put high speed data ports on the receivers but probably still wouldn't have been worth it.

The 211 looks like a nice receiver, it has a better GUI than the 811 and if the VIP feature ever works it would be a great box to have on second tvs.

I hope they follow the directv model and only do locals in mpeg4, give the installed base some time to convert.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kb7oeb said:


> Just to nitpick a little the 211/411 doesn't convert mpeg4 to mpeg2. It might have been possible to upgrade if they still put high speed data ports on the receivers but probably still wouldn't have been worth it.


I didn't mean to imply in my post that it did any such conversion... Just trying to illustrate to the original question asked how the trouble and cost taken to create that technology would be better served to produce a new MPEG4 receiver as a replacement.

It would probably also be a worse-quality end result if such a converter device were somehow inserted into the stream.


----------

